# JOHOR BAHRU | Puteri Harbour Development News



## LoveArki (Jan 11, 2008)

davidwsk said:


> ------


33 storeys according to this website
http://sgiskandar.wix.com/property#!puteri-cove--puteri-harbour/cs58


----------



## AndrewLeong (Oct 25, 2012)

*Puteri Harbour Voted Iskandar's Top Waterfront Residential Neighbourhood*

TheDevelopmentAdvisor conducted poll on how readers rated the various Iskandar waterfront developments. 

Full story: http://thedevelopmentadvisor.com/puteri-harbour-iskandar-top-waterfront-residential-neighborhood/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

LoveArki said:


> Went to Puteri Cove Residences showroom in Puteri Harbour
> Scale model
> 
> 
> ...


----------


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice project for johor bahru...:master::master::cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

This one should go to Highrise





https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=naS9lgOZsLQ


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

March 2021






October 2021


----------

